# where to find the leisure battery on a Swift Kontiki 655?



## 99879 (Jul 3, 2006)

OK, I'm new here and tho' I'm sure this has been asked before....

Can anyone tell me where to find the leisure battery on a Swift Kontiki 655? ('05 plate)

My electrical display is showing zero volts in the leisure battery, despite long motorway runs which might have charged it.

Dealer suggests checking fuse - which handbook says is close to battery - but doesn't say where that is - thanks Swift  -
Search these forums it sounds like it may be under the seat(s) - and that means taking them out! I don't want to do that unless I know I'm going to hit pay-dirt.

Ideas welcomed


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Swift Kontiki battery*

 
'morning, and welcome to the site.

I don't know your make of motorhome, but have one with battery under front driver's seat. Used to have one with battery under passenger seat.
No need to take seat out, there will probably be a front panel that you can just unscrew and lift off, giving access (a bit tight) to the battery and cabling.
I'm sure a Swift Kontiki owner will be along soon who can enlighten you further.
Happy motorhoming.
saluti, eddied


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I had a rant a little while ago about this. For something so important, convertors seem to give no thought to fault-finding. On my A/S, it's under the driver's seat, for what it's worth, as are changeover relays and fuses. There's also a fuse hanging my its wires in the engine bay, over the top of the engine battery. My problem was that a wire had come out of the this fuseholder, which was stopping the charge.

:evil: :evil: :evil: @ motorhome manufacturers

Gerald


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

*Re: where to find the leisure battery on a Swift Kontiki 655*



KonTinkerBell said:


> OK, I'm new here and tho' I'm sure this has been asked before....
> 
> Can anyone tell me where to find the leisure battery on a Swift Kontiki 655? ('05 plate)
> 
> ...


Hi, 
I think you will find the battery under the carpet, if its like mine the battery box is fitted into the floor just in front of the cooker ??, there is a fuse in the compartment when you lift the lid ? but when i had a problem this fuse was OK and it was one near the split charging relays ? which can be found under the black box/cover which is situated under the bonnett, it is held on by 2 nuts and you have to unclip (NOT DISSCONNECT) a vacum pipe that goes across the front of it ?

hope that helps


----------



## shortcircuit (Mar 19, 2006)

I have a 660 55 Reg

Battery is under rear bed at the offside hatch. There is a cover you lift up.

The water pump is under the carpet in front of the wardrobe. The drain for the boiler is in here as well.

Again under the bed there is a hatch into the grey waste tank and I think also the fresh water tank

Hope you enjoy your BigK. I have had mine a few months but at the moment cant make use of it as I broke both heels. Missus wont drive.

Does the battery charge up on hook-up. You should have the charger switch on and you will hear the cooling fan running


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

shortcircuit said:


> I have had mine a few months but at the moment cant make use of it as I broke both heels. Missus wont drive.


OUCH! How on earth did you do that? That must be sooo painful and inconvenient. Hope they get fixed soon 

Gerald


----------



## shortcircuit (Mar 19, 2006)

At 60 thought I was Superman and fell off a garage roof - you dont bounce as you used to.

Very Very lucky as I landed on my feet. Any other landing could have had major consequences

Thanks for your concern


----------



## nomad (May 11, 2005)

Hi, on my Kontiki 655 2003 model it is definately located beneath the drivers seat. 
Colin


----------



## 99879 (Jul 3, 2006)

*thanks - under driver's seat how exactly?*

Thanks nomad.
So does under the seat mean in the base or do I have to take the seat out? (and does that happen? - if you know that is.


----------



## nomad (May 11, 2005)

Hi Kontinkerbel, what I have on the base of the drivers seat base (front and rear)is plastic (louvered)panels which are just clipped onto the base. If you give them a sharp tug they come off. It should be the one at the back of the seat which you need to remove to find the fuse. The metal side panels are best left alone as access is easiest from the front or rear. (I hope that you can understand this) best of luck 
Colin


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

On my old CI Riviera I found it easier to remove the seat (four bolts front and back, each calling for a 'star' bit) than wrestle with those panels. It was the only way I could get at the wretched thing to check its electrolyte and take a general look at it.

Has to be the most stupid place to put something you need to attend to regularly!


----------

